# New iPhone 6



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

In anticipation of the iPhone 6 in just several days, any ideas from experience how long it will be to see the iPhone arrive after ordering on release?


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

csonni said:


> In anticipation of the iPhone 6 in just several days, any ideas from experience how long it will be to see the iPhone arrive after ordering on release?


I'll take a guess and say it will be in the Apple store on Friday September 19.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> I'll take a guess and say it will be in the Apple store on Friday September 19.


That's my bet, too. Pre-orders will be delivered the same day.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

And how would you make a "pre-order"? I'm assuming here that any online orders will have to wait until the announcement.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Preorders will likely start on Sept 12 @3am EST.
My experience is the Apple Store App on your iPhone/iPad is the best. 
You can set it up so that it's very quick to process from cart to receipt.

Browsers are slower there always appears to be lag - latency.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Will the App Store app have any problem processing 2 Apple Store Gift Cards?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I just downloaded the app. I hate to admit this but it wasn't easy trying to add an item to my cart. The iPhone app has a Buy Now button but not the iPad app. You have to click on the blue price button, select your options and then click on the price button again, and then only then can you add it to your cart. Not very user friendly. Also, found that the only form of payment, as far as I can see, is credit card. No option for Apple Gift Card as in the Apple Store as accessed by computer.


----------



## HenriHelvetica (Oct 4, 2011)

I want to know what price will be. They're saying that this 6 will set a new standard for a retail price. Does mean $1k? 😩


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Premium dollar, for sure. Maybe a bit more than a new 5S at launch.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Do they typically allow you to buy the new iPhone for the off contract price in an Apple store on launch day in Canada?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

That's the only way you can buy it in the Apple Store- unlocked.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

csonni said:


> That's the only way you can buy it in the Apple Store- unlocked.


You can also buy on a Rogers/Bell/Telus contract at an Apple Store... assuming their systems aren't down for launch day. Historically, they've had issues every time.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

I don't care if it's unlocked or not, although that would be nice, I just want to be able to line up at the store for launch day and pay full price.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

John Clay said:


> You can also buy on a Rogers/Bell/Telus contract at an Apple Store... assuming their systems aren't down for launch day. Historically, they've had issues every time.



Seems to me they don't handle the discounts quite the same way they used to. All rebates and ****e. Came out to more expensive than I expected it to be on Rogers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

So does anyone know how the Apple Store app deals with Apple Gift Cards for purchasing a device? When I select payment option, all I see is my credit card that I have set up which can be switched to either MC, Visa or Amex but nothing else. I see no option for using a Gift Card. Is it an oversight on Apple's implementation within this app or am I missing something?


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Just called Apple on this matter. He was surprised the Gift Card Payment option is not available. He suggested I order via the Apple website. So much for the Apple Store app.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

What time of day on Tuesday might Apple be announcing the iPhone and would it be available for pre-order immediately following the announcement or is usually some time after? I've seen some suggestions that pre-order would start on September 12.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

The event on Tuesday starts at 10am PST/1pm EST. Typically if there is a preorder it would start the Friday after the event at I believe 3am EST. There isn't always a preorder in Canada though.


----------



## Principal (Nov 28, 2004)

*meh!*

This it not meant to rain on anybody parade, but after just having watched the video of the China fellow demoing the alleged new iPhone, I find the zeal for it is waning somewhat... especially when some folks are suggesting it may be a $1k device. I'm using a 5s now, so maybe thats why (for people still using the 3 or 4 it a great upgrade)... I still marvel at the tremendous hype and bandwidth usage (I guess I'm one now ) for a communication device that has a 12mm larger screen & less than 1mm thinner... good on Apple!
I'll probably end up with one down the road anyhow, because I'm sure it will feel & look so good in my hand.
cheers


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Far as I can tell all the buzz about it possibly costing $1k stems from a price leak out of Asia. The problem with that is people are just directly converting currencies to get an idea of what it will cost in North America, and that is not at all how pricing for each country works, much more goes into it than that. I would be pretty shocked if the price of the 4.7 inch iPhone doesn't fall in line with the price of the 5s.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd bet the price points for the 4.7" line up with the 5S, and the 5.5" will likely start at at least $100 more...

That said, a 64GB 5S is $919... I'd bet on at least $1000 for the top end 5.5" model.... so it almost certainly will be a $1000 device... heck the 5S basically already is a $1000 device...


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Yea, the top end will be a $1000 device for sure, but people are freaked that the base model will be a $1000 device.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'd bet on $819-$849 for the base model 5.5". All assuming you are buying the device outright... No silly carrier contract subsidies(which almost always cost more in the long run). 

In any case we'll know for sure tomorrow. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Sounds about right to me. Personally, I'm more interested in the 4.7, especially since the 5.5 in leaks looks like its going to be as big overall as some 6" phones. 

Can't wait until the event tomorrow, I actually have the day off so I'll be watching the event live. Hope they have a surprise or two up their sleeves!


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I am looking forward to what they bring out tomorrow. I will most likely be buying an unlocked iPhone 6, the larger size... as long as where not in phatblet territory with extreme sizes. 

Is this strictly an mobile event? Or will there be some mac computer things coming out? Interested in new macbook pros specifically.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

It's likely just a mobile event, but you never know. I certainly wouldn't hold my breath on new MacBook Pros though since they just spec bumped them not even a month and a half ago. I will likely be early 2015 when we see new ones again especially since Intel Broadwell chips aren't going to be out until then last I heard.


----------



## fjnmusic (Oct 29, 2006)

New iPhone 6 4.7 same price as 5S was, iPhone 6 5.5 $100 more. Add on more money for more memory than the bass model, which could be 16GB or maybe even 32GB if they want to up the ante. iWatch for $199 ($299 for double the memory) would be my prediction. Anything more costly than that may not attract buyers.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

csonni said:


> Just called Apple on this matter. He was surprised the Gift Card Payment option is not available. He suggested I order via the Apple website. So much for the Apple Store app.


Unless they've changed something recently, you've never been able to use gift cards to buy stuff on Apple Canada's website.

Also, I don't know about last year with the 5S but for the iPhone 5 you could only buy an unlocked phone online for the first month or so. I know cause I tried to get an unlocked phone in store during the first week and they wouldn't sell it to me.

Edit: I guess they have changed it in the past year or so. Didn't realise this as I've had a bunch of gift cards I wanted to use online previously but couldn't.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

fjnmusic said:


> New iPhone 6 4.7 same price as 5S was, iPhone 6 5.5 $100 more. Add on more money for more memory than the bass model, which could be 16GB or maybe even 32GB if they want to up the ante. iWatch for $199 ($299 for double the memory) would be my prediction. Anything more costly than that may not attract buyers.


That's my thinking exactly. The current pricing structure has worked incredibly well for years now, why change what is clearly working so well? I just wish they would make the base model 32GB instead of 16GB.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

greensuperman32 said:


> That's my thinking exactly. The current pricing structure has worked incredibly well for years now, why change what is clearly working so well? I just wish they would make the base model 32GB instead of 16GB.


I'm hoping they boost up to 32GB for the base model too.

I'm anticipating that we'll see 128GB and waterproofing/dustproofing on the new models. The extra space and extra protection will really be great for photography. We'll see shortly.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I want the 128GB and would be disappointed if there was no option for it. I don't care about the waterproofing/dust proofing. And I am disappointed that it is only 1GB of RAM.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

jhuynh said:


> Unless they've changed something recently, you've never been able to use gift cards to buy stuff on Apple Canada's website.


Huh? That doesn't seem to be the case on the website. You've been able to use a gift card for quite some time as far as I now. You must mean an iTunes Gift card for music.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Kind of surprising that Apple would stay at 1GB of RAM since multi-tasking is planned for iOS 8.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

So, now that the Keynote is over, what is everyone guessing? Will pre-order be made available to us here in Canada? And, what time would pre-orders start? Also, it's kind of strange that no iPhone price was mentioned apart from the 2 year contract prices.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

csonni said:


> So, now that the Keynote is over, what is everyone guessing? Will pre-order be made available to us here in Canada? And, what time would pre-orders start? Also, it's kind of strange that no iPhone price was mentioned apart from the 2 year contract prices.


Full price is never mentioned.


iPhone 6 and iPhone 6 pre-orders for both models start Friday, September 12, with launch on September 19.

full price here
Unlocked Apple iPhone 6, iPhone 6 Plus Pricing for Canada Released | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource



> Here are the unlocked iPhone 6 prices for models coming in gold, silver and space grey:
> •$649 (CAD) for the 16GB model
> •$749 (CAD) for the 64GB model
> •$849 (CAD) for the 128GB model
> ...


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I just found the Apple Store up: Base unlocked prices $749 for the 6 and $849 for the 6 Plus, but the configuration prices and their pages aren't loading.


----------



## MacUnited (Nov 1, 2009)

ummmm.. anybody is going to comment on how ugly the iPhone's back looks? or is it just me? and what's up with this bulging camera?!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

The camera isn't going to bulge within the case I put it in, and I won't see most of the back in the case.. so for the 98% of people who use cases, what back?



MacUnited said:


> ummmm.. anybody is going to comment on how ugly the iPhone's back looks? or is it just me? and what's up with this bulging camera?!


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Pretty sad that both Safari and Chrome continually crashes when trying to access the iPhone Keynote.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

csonni said:


> Pretty sad that both Safari and Chrome continually crashes when trying to access the iPhone Keynote.


ya the keynote, crashed the whole time live and was very unstable right until the end.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I am really really surprised they did not bump up the base storage. I thought the 16 gig would be completely gone and replaced with a 32 gig model. Seems like a cheap move to me. I think I will be buying an unlocked BIG 6, but will see how it feels in my hands first. Who knows, might even be big enough to replace the iPad mini and only have one device.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

MacUnited said:


> ummmm.. anybody is going to comment on how ugly the iPhone's back looks? or is it just me? and what's up with this bulging camera?!


Ya not a fan of the bulging camera and I just hope that the material in between the metal does not discolour over time.

And I don't use a case HowEver. And I think my group is larger than 2%.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

wonderings said:


> I am really really surprised they did not bump up the base storage. I thought the 16 gig would be completely gone and replaced with a 32 gig model. Seems like a cheap move to me. I think I will be buying an unlocked BIG 6, but will see how it feels in my hands first. Who knows, might even be big enough to replace the iPad mini and only have one device.


You can go right now and try and 5.5" phone. There are many on the market. Too big for me and I have a big hand. 4.7" will be perfect.

Now how long should I wait till I call Retentions HowEver?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

No point calling until the phones are available. That said, retentions isn't what it used to be. You're way better off looking for a corporate plan depending on where you work.



Joker Eh said:


> You can go right now and try and 5.5" phone. There are many on the market. Too big for me and I have a big hand. 4.7" will be perfect.
> 
> Now how long should I wait till I call Retentions HowEver?


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Now I'm leaning towards the 5.5 inch since we know it will have better battery life, a higher res screen, and OIS in the camera which will be a BIG difference. Definitely will be preordering!


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

Expensive!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

hbp said:


> Expensive!


In the eye of the beholder.


----------



## hbp (Apr 18, 2007)

Joker Eh said:


> In the eye of the beholder.


I think they overpriced the mid level model. Sure, it always depends on how much disposable income you have, but that's a silly argument.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

hbp said:


> I think they overpriced the mid level model. Sure, it always depends on how much disposable income you have, but that's a silly argument.


Never mentioned disposable income and nothing to do about disposable income. It is only expensive if no one buys them. Like selling your house it's value is determined by what someone will pay for it. Apple will sell a ***** of iPhone's and Watches.

So if they charged $2000 and still sold as many, is it expensive? I don't think so.

Most people buys phones through contracts anyways subsidizing the cost over 2 years so it is more affordable.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I'm itching to spend my $1000 gift certificate....


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

csonni said:


> I'm itching to spend my $1000 gift certificate....


I bet you are! Which model do you plan on getting?


----------



## kloan (Feb 22, 2002)

Good ol Apple... now the entry level model starts at $749.. what a deal. And then there's their watch...


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

kloan said:


> Good ol Apple... now the entry level model starts at $749.. what a deal. And then there's their watch...


The entry level model starts at $469 for the 5C. Then you move up to the midlevel $639 5S. The 6 is lower high end and 6 Plus upper high end.

I'm very tempted to upgrade.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

greensuperman32 said:


> I bet you are! Which model do you plan on getting?


I think the space grey 128GB 4.7" is what I'll be going for. The 6 Plus seems just a bit too big for me. I like the portability, such as slipping it into a pocket, etc.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

csonni said:


> Huh? That doesn't seem to be the case on the website. You've been able to use a gift card for quite some time as far as I now. You must mean an iTunes Gift card for music.


About a year and a half ago you couldn't use a gift card online. I had 3 large gift cards I wanted to use online but I couldn't. I sent an email to Tim Cook's email about it since I thought it was ridiculous and he forwarded it on to some high up Apple rep to take care of me. I have no idea when they changed it but at least it works now.

There's even a thread from 2012 here about it: http://www.ehmac.ca/anything-mac/100769-cant-use-gift-cards-online.html
And an article about it last year so it must be a recent change: How to Check an Apple Store Gift Card Balance Online in Canada | iPhone in Canada Blog - Canada's #1 iPhone Resource

So it looks like I'm probably getting the Space Grey 128GB 6. I've been debating if I really care about the OIS or not in the 6 plus. It would be nice to have but the form factor is killing me on the plus.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I went in to our local phone store and held an Android which is similar in size to the iPhone 6 Plus. I found it not all that bad. But, when factoring in something like the Griffin Survivor case or the like, it could be a bit unwieldy. I may consider the 6 Plus.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

csonni said:


> I think the space grey 128GB 4.7" is what I'll be going for. The 6 Plus seems just a bit too big for me. I like the portability, such as slipping it into a pocket, etc.


Nice. I prefer there size of the 4.7, but the better battery life, higher resolution screen, and OIS in the camera are enough to sway me to get the 5.5. The 5.5 is still perfectly pocketable for me, I used to have a Note 3 and the 6+ is a bit taller but slightly narrower and of course thinner than the Note 3.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

There seems to be a discrepancy as noted here in dimensions. According to Forbes, this is what I find:

iPhone 6 vs iPhone 6 Plus: The Differences Between The New Apple iPhones - Forbes
"Meanwhile the iPhone 6 Plus clearly has the 5.7-inch Samsung Galaxy Note 4 in its sights. The Plus measures 6.22 x 3.06 x 0.28 inches (158.1 x 77.8 x 7.1mm) and weighs 6.07 ounces (172g)."

Now, according to GadgetHacks, the iPhone 6 Plus is smaller than claimed by Forbes:

Which iPhone 6 Size Is Best for You? Use Our Printable Cutouts to Find Out « iOS Gadget Hacks

I printed they're printout and the dimensions appear to be way off.

Update: I must've printed at less than 100%, but when going here, I did 100% but it still doesn't match up.

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/6817279/iphoneSizes.pdf


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

csonni said:


> There seems to be a discrepancy as noted here in dimensions. According to Forbes, this is what I find:
> 
> iPhone 6 vs iPhone 6 Plus: The Differences Between The New Apple iPhones - Forbes
> "Meanwhile the iPhone 6 Plus clearly has the 5.7-inch Samsung Galaxy Note 4 in its sights. The Plus measures 6.22 x 3.06 x 0.28 inches (158.1 x 77.8 x 7.1mm) and weighs 6.07 ounces (172g)."
> ...


Forbes dimensions are right as they are the same as the ones under tech specs on the Apple site.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

I'll be getting the 4.7" 64GB model, either in black or white, haven't decided yet, along with one of Apple's leather cases. I expect it'll be $329.00 CAD on contract ($299.00 U.S.), just like the 5S was for the 32GB model last year. Stepping up from a measly 16GB 4S at this point, I'm excited for the upgrade. The bigger display will be great.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I was able to print it to specs by setting it to 107%. I just went in and held a Samsung Android of similar dimensions. Without as case, it might work. but with any substantial case, it will push into the "too large" caategory.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

csonni said:


> I was able to print it to specs by setting it to 107%. I just went in and held a Samsung Android of similar dimensions. Without as case, it might work. but with any substantial case, it will push into the "too large" caategory.


Yea, I wouldn't put a big case on the 6 Plus as those add a considerable amount of bulk. I'd a big case is necessary for you then I would certainly go with the 6.


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

csonni said:


> There seems to be a discrepancy as noted here in dimensions. According to Forbes, this is what I find:
> 
> iPhone 6 vs iPhone 6 Plus: The Differences Between The New Apple iPhones - Forbes
> "Meanwhile the iPhone 6 Plus clearly has the 5.7-inch Samsung Galaxy Note 4 in its sights. The Plus measures 6.22 x 3.06 x 0.28 inches (158.1 x 77.8 x 7.1mm) and weighs 6.07 ounces (172g)."
> ...


Make sure "fit to page" is not selected when you are printing the pdf. It should print out correctly without that selected.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

So who's going wait in line at Bayshore Apple store (Ottawa) on Sept 19? I think I'll be there :-D!


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

The 6 is huge and the 6 Plus is ginormous. Too bad they couldn't make a 6 Mini, a 5S with some of the 6 specs like Apple Pay and the camera..

With that said, I'll still likely get the 6.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

dona83 said:


> The 6 is huge and the 6 Plus is ginormous. Too bad they couldn't make a 6 Mini, a 5S with some of the 6 specs like Apple Pay and the camera..
> 
> With that said, I'll still likely get the 6.


Once you get used to a phone the size of the 6 (and it doesn't take long to get used to) then previous iPhones will feel tiny!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I have been thinking about picking up the iPhone 6 Gold 128GB but looking at the white band strips on the back of the gold model concerns me. Will the white discolour after time. I would hope not but i still worry.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

So what time of day will one be able to make a pre-order?


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

csonni said:


> So what time of day will one be able to make a pre-order?


12:01 AM Friday.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I think I could get up at 4:00 a.m. for that. Are we sure that pre-ordering will be available for Canadians?


----------



## broad (Jun 2, 2009)

monokitty said:


> I'll be getting the 4.7" 64GB model, either in black or white, haven't decided yet, along with one of Apple's leather cases. I expect it'll be $329.00 CAD on contract ($299.00 U.S.), just like the 5S was for the 32GB model last year. Stepping up from a measly 16GB 4S at this point, I'm excited for the upgrade. The bigger display will be great.


i cant believe you're still rocking a 4s.


----------



## Bobby Clobber (Aug 26, 2008)

I'm still "rocking" a 4S and its working just fine. I'm sure not as fast or fancy as newer models, but I've really got my money's worth out of it . My contract with FIDO will expire in April and I expect by then I'll have a better idea of which of the 6's to upgrade to, and perhaps with another carrier. It will be nice to have the freedom to choose. Looking forward to reading lots of reviews on the 6's as they come into service.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

csonni said:


> I think I could get up at 4:00 a.m. for that. Are we sure that pre-ordering will be available for Canadians?


Yes, it is even mentioned on the Canadian Apple store online.


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

broad said:


> i cant believe you're still rocking a 4s.


Jammed up in a 3-year contract since 2011.


----------



## jezzy (Dec 30, 2011)

Rocking a 4s here too.. gave my 4 to my wife and got a 4s. Sadly the battery is on its way out.. time for a change. Tried a galaxy note 2 for 8 months.. loved and hated the size.


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

broad said:


> i cant believe you're still rocking a 4s.


I'm still using a 4s too, very much on purpose. I deliberately got an iPhone that was still on iOS 6 because I hated iOS 7 so much, and I couldn't downgrade.

The only thing right now that would hold me back from buying a 5.5" iPhone 6, is I have to see if they fixed podcast syncing in iOS 8. If they did, I'm in. If they didn't, I'll stick with what I've got.


----------



## Commodus (May 10, 2005)

heavyall said:


> I'm still using a 4s too, very much on purpose. I deliberately got an iPhone that was still on iOS 6 because I hated iOS 7 so much, and I couldn't downgrade.
> 
> The only thing right now that would hold me back from buying a 5.5" iPhone 6, is I have to see if they fixed podcast syncing in iOS 8. If they did, I'm in. If they didn't, I'll stick with what I've got.


Podcast syncing is linked to the app, IIRC, not the OS. That said, when's the last time you checked the Podcasts app?

Besides, even if you don't like it, you can always use a third-party title like Marco Arment's Overcast.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Apple reportedly has made more iPhones than previous releases to compensate for an overwhelming response, so I guess this might mean that most anyone pre-ordering right away will most likely receive their order by the 19th or thereabouts?


----------



## heavyall (Nov 2, 2012)

Commodus said:


> Podcast syncing is linked to the app, IIRC, not the OS.


I know, that's the problem. I want my podcasts to sync to my devices from my iTunes library. That way, I have control over what episodes have been played, or where I left off in episodes I didn't finish listening to, and I can pick up where I left off on any other device, including my computer. That's how it always worked UNTIL iOS 7, when they took that functionality away and replaced it with iCloud delivery only. When podcasts were contained in the music app (where I still use them in my old iOS 6 device), everything just worked. Not once have I ever had a syncing issue. In moving podcasts to the dedicated Podcasts app, Apple was trying to fix something that was not broken, and in the process, completely broke it.

The Podcasts app is the opposite experience, not once have I ever had podcasts sync the way I set them to -- it simply doesn't work. iCloud delivery constantly gives me episodes that I've already listened to (over and over again), it does not remember where I left off, it doesn't consolidate the played and not played episodes with my iTunes library, and it depends upon me actually having a data connection in order to listen to my podcasts (there is NO signal whatsoever in the building at my work, the place I listen to podcasts most often).



> That said, when's the last time you checked the Podcasts app?


Maybe a week ago. I have iOS 7 on my iPad, just not on my iPhone. The app is utter garbage, it's completely unlike an Apple product.



> Besides, even if you don't like it, you can always use a third-party title like Marco Arment's Overcast.


Does Overcast sync through iTunes, or is it cloud delivery? Their website makes it sound as if it's all cloud sync'ed to Overcast.fm, which is exactly what I'm trying to avoid. I've tried several others too, and so far none of them work.


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

I'm going for the 6+ 128GB. Unlocked.

I'll put my 5s 32GB up for sale on Kijiji and should get able to get $650 for it.

Lot's of people getting ripped off by their carrier. Best deal for a heavy user is Koodo's Man/Sask deal. There is a way to get this deal anywhere in Kanukistan - see HowardFourms - Koodo for info.

After the BYOD discount my bill is $49.50 per month. I'm a heavy user of phone, international txts and FaceTime.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Skippy, is Koodo LTE?


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Joker Eh said:


> Skippy, is Koodo LTE?


Yes sir. I got fed up with Rogers. Tried Wind for a bit...it was great in the states but not so good in Ottawa where I live. No regrets about Koodo whatsoever. It's Bell and Telus shared network.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

csonni said:


> Apple reportedly has made more iPhones than previous releases to compensate for an overwhelming response, so I guess this might mean that most anyone pre-ordering right away will most likely receive their order by the 19th or thereabouts?


I sure hope thats true, but I've also heard rumours that there might be a shortage of the 6 Plus.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

skippythebushkangaroo said:


> Yes sir. I got fed up with Rogers. Tried Wind for a bit...it was great in the states but not so good in Ottawa where I live. No regrets about Koodo whatsoever. It's Bell and Telus shared network.


Telus has a $60 BYOD. I am always concerned of the 3rd tier networks


----------



## skippythebushkangaroo (Nov 28, 2012)

Joker Eh said:


> Telus has a $60 BYOD. I am always concerned of the 3 tier networks


I had the same concerns. But a little research revealed that Koodo is generally regarded as offering the best customer service in the country. Their portal is excellent and you can do almost everything self serve.

I had a little trouble accessing a phone line that lets me dial international calls and Koodo/Telus did some trouble shooting to find a translation problem in their system.
No regrets whatsoever.


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

Bell and Telus originally built the towers together in a rush to collect roaming fees galore for Vancouver 2010, but I find that they're going at new towers separately.


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

Bell/Tellus/Koodo are useless in Manitoba though unless you never leave Winnipeg.


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

Can i take the Sim card out of my iphone 5 and put it in my new iphone 6 plus?


----------



## Andrew Pratt (Feb 16, 2007)

You should be able to Kevkwas


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

Andrew Pratt said:


> You should be able to Kevkwas


Thanks for info


----------



## dona83 (Jun 26, 2005)

So it's pretty much a given that Apple Pay will not be available in Canada in the forseeable future with the absence of the feature on apple.ca, while Apple Pay has an October availability in the US according to apple.com. 

I'll probably delay buying one til October or November. No longer in a rush to get this.


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

greensuperman32 said:


> Yes, it is even mentioned on the Canadian Apple store online.


But that's only for unlocked phones right? If you want a locked phone you'll still have to wait in line I believe.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

dona83 said:


> So it's pretty much a given that Apple Pay will not be available in Canada in the forseeable future with the absence of the feature on apple.ca, while Apple Pay has an October availability in the US according to apple.com.
> 
> I'll probably delay buying one til October or November. No longer in a rush to get this.


Yea, its a shame about Pay. I would love to have it, but I assume they need to strike a deal with the banks here in Canada first as I know at least here in ontario A LOT of merchants already have Tap to Pay terminals, over half the ones I go to have it and I love it. Hopefully it doesn't take too long for us to get Pay.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Adguyy said:


> But that's only for unlocked phones right? If you want a locked phone you'll still have to wait in line I believe.


If you want one from Apple directly then yes, online orders are only unlocked full price versions. Carriers, Best Buy, and Future shop all have preorders as well and I assume those can be on contract prices.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

I am surprised they have not switched to a faster connection. I would really like to see USB 3 speeds on iOS devices. Things transfer at an ok speed, but when you see how fast USB 3 moves, it makes me want it more. 

Is the speed still at USB2?


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

I assume that iOS 8 will work for all users with the new iDevices as I assume iOS 8 will come preinstalled with all Apple’s newly announced or just new iOS devices, especially the iPhone 6 and the iPhone 6 Plus. Hmmm...??? I sure hope all the bugs will have been fixed by then..


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

wonderings said:


> I am surprised they have not switched to a faster connection. I would really like to see USB 3 speeds on iOS devices. Things transfer at an ok speed, but when you see how fast USB 3 moves, it makes me want it more.
> 
> Is the speed still at USB2?


There's a Reditt thread on that very topic (well, on why there isn't a Lightning-->Thunderbolt cable). Lots of speculation and some plausible answers, but nothing definitive.


----------



## JPDeM (Jul 31, 2010)

Stopped by the Bell store to see how pre-ordering will work. The sales clerk says that so far he had only 3 or 4 inquiries while they normally get about 60 phones. The Bell store close to my home took my reservation today with a $50 deposit although no firm pricing yet.


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

JPDeM said:


> Stopped by the Bell store to see how pre-ordering will work. The sales clerk says that so far he had only 3 or 4 inquiries while they normally get about 60 phones. The Bell store close to my home took my reservation today with a $50 deposit although no firm pricing yet.


I had added my email addy to Telus' page and just received an email saying that at 3:01 AM tomorrow morning, pre-orders go on sale:

TELUS


For me, my contract isn't done until Oct. 28th with Rogers so I'll wait until after Sept 28th (doing so beforehand will cost me $125). Then Telus said they'd pay 50% of the iPhone cost b/c I'm joining my wife's plan from a competitor carrier. I hope that's true! lol


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Got up extra early to get a jump on my pre-order. Apple Store is down right now.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

csonni said:


> Got up extra early to get a jump on my pre-order. Apple Store is down right now.


This is just nuts! Damn store is still down!


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Actually, what I thought was early was really 15 minutes late. Looks like there are issues with the App Store app and the website. Rats. I may have missed out by being 15 minutes late.


----------



## him (Jan 13, 2009)

yeah. i'm still waiting too... this is taking unusually long...


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

csonni said:


> Actually, what I thought was early was really 15 minutes late. Looks like there are issues with the App Store app and the website. Rats. I may have missed out by being 15 minutes late.


Nah, it wasn't working before either


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I actually was able to select Preorder on my iPad Apple Store app but then it hung before I could select color. Wouldn't matter anyways if it worked due to the fact that i can't use my Gift Certificate on that app.

Here's the stats: Apple Store Canada down? Current outages and problems | Canadian Outages


----------



## him (Jan 13, 2009)

were some ppl actually successful...?

Apple Store Canada down? Current outages and problems | Canadian Outages 
@stephanie at 03:38:33


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

If needed, can I return my Gift Certificate for refund? It was purchased on August 27. It's $1000 so I'd hate to mess up by pre-ordering on the App and not using the certificate. Or, is a certificate transferable to sell?
The Apple Store App let me get through the selections but then came back with an error/timeout.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Hey- some of you West Coasters- you need your sleep. It's after 1 a.m. Free up the Apple Store


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

I finally got one on my iPad. I bought the 6, 128GB Space Grey. The estimated delivery was 19/9-23/9


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

The Apple Store iOS app is the best way to get in.

I am waiting for the Rogers system to come online.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I finally managed to get my order placed through the iPhone app, lots of time outs, but I did eventually get what I was trying for, Space Grey 128GB iPhone 6, with an estimated delivery date of Sept 19-23.


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

Well I sure hope Rogers doesn't screw this up. When trying to access my account it comes back with a message saying come back at 6 AM, when the email says 5AM


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Guys if you want to reserve in store: https://reserve-ca.apple.com/CA/en_CA/reserve/iPhone/availability


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Bummer. I added it to my cart on the Apple Store app and could have made the purchase but no gift card option for payment. I would have gone through with it if I knew I could get a refund on my $1000 gift certificate


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> Well I sure hope Rogers doesn't screw this up. When trying to access my account it comes back with a message saying come back at 6 AM, when the email says 5AM


The Rogers Reservation system has been up a while, I got mine in over an hour ago and I'm number 40 in line for the 6+ 64GB Silver model.

I was getting that same message and just ignored it.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

I was able to place an instore reservation too, I'm kinda leaning towards that... as I don't want to have to take the day off to wait for the delivery guy, only to have him not to bother buzzing up (they FREQUENTLY don't bother as they know people are rarely home)... The question now is... keep my original order and resell it? or cancel it before it ships?

I'm guessing the resale market will be pretty lucrative due to limited supply given the gong show, that was trying to pre-order...


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

greensuperman32 said:


> The Rogers Reservation system has been up a while, I got mine in over an hour ago and I'm number 40 in line for the 6+ 64GB Silver model.
> 
> I was getting that same message and just ignored it.


This is stupid they said 5AM EST. I just tried and I am 35 in line for 6 128 Gold


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

I think I'm gonna end up trying later today. So I'll get stuck with the 2nd or 3rd wave of shipments. Oh well.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> This is stupid they said 5AM EST. I just tried and I am 35 in line for 6 128 Gold


Ya, I think the system actually was up at 3:15AM EDT. 35 is a pretty good number I believe.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Finally the Apple Store is up! The 6+ is already saying Ships in 3-4 weeks! Glad I went with Rogers Reservation system instead.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Yes! Just succeeded in placing my order!


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

greensuperman32 said:


> Finally the Apple Store is up! The 6+ is already saying Ships in 3-4 weeks! Glad I went with Rogers Reservation system instead.


If you went through iOS apple store app it worked from the beginning


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Joker Eh said:


> If you went through iOS apple store app it worked from the beginning


Wasn't working on the iOS app at the beginning actually. It took a while before that started working at all and then at first it had many issues. Took about an hour or so before the thing actually worked fully.


----------



## lightbulb (Oct 24, 2005)

64 GB silver shipping oct 2-9 now. Sales must be good considering apple supposedly ordered way more than previous launches.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Looks like my order is scheduled for Sept. 19-22. I placed a second order for the black leather case to hold me over until Mophie starts sellign the Juice Pack for the iPhone 6. No sign of that yet.


----------



## wonderings (Jun 10, 2003)

was going to order a 6 plus for store reservation, but they are all sold out. Seems the BIG 6 is going to be an amazing seller.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

From what I can see, the 6 is no longer available for the first shipment.


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

6 Plus did seem to 'sell out' quickly, but it was rumoured that the supply would be much lower initially.

What a joke the whole online ordering process was this time around....ended up using the app (after many failed attempts).


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

I just remembered to get Apple Care of this new purchase, guess I'll be making a trip into store as soon as i get it.


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

*best case*



csonni said:


> Yes! Just succeeded in placing my order!


hey whats your shipping notice? I got on at 4am in saskatchewan and it shows Oct 16 for iphone 6 plus 64GB. Unlocked. Anyone in saskatchewan get 6 for Sept 19th

Where to get best Case for iPhone 6 plus, in canada, better if its in saskatoon


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

What a joke....I can't even check the status of my order. I log in and and click and get:

WE'RE SORRY
*Something went wrong with your request. Please try again later. *


Something went wrong alright....it started going wrong at 3:00am (EST) this morning!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Just a reminder there are a lot of awful things going on in the world. For example, yesterday was a fairly important date.

The fact that some people can't order/check an order of a cell phone is..


----------



## Joker Eh (Jan 22, 2008)

mixedup said:


> What a joke....I can't even check the status of my order. I log in and and click and get:
> 
> WE'RE SORRY
> *Something went wrong with your request. Please try again later. *
> ...


If you just ordered it why you need to check the order or its status. 

The phone is not actually released until the 19th, so nothing can happen until then.


----------



## Paul82 (Sep 19, 2007)

Did anyone else who was successfully placed an order have the credit card transaction fail? I got an email from Apple... Definitely not the smoothest purchasing experience... But I'm cutting them a little slack considering the volume...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Well -- I was checking because I only half believe it actually went through in the first place as I ordered via the unstable App Store!!!  It finally took me to the page, though and it looks like it worked.

Thanks so much for reminding me re: yesterday's special date and of all the bad things going on in the world. The iPhone excitement was my escape, but you've brought it all back to me now.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

csonni said:


> I think I'm gonna end up trying later today. So I'll get stuck with the 2nd or 3rd wave of shipments. Oh well.



Maybe if you wait even a bit longer they might have finally caught up enough to actually ship some top end units with the sapphire crystal display cover.


----------



## Benito (Nov 17, 2007)

I reserved for an in store pickup on release day.


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

When I did my order it was strictly the iPhone. I then went back yo order the Black Leather case which only costs $6 shipping. I now wish I bought the brown as well as a Lightning to VGA adapter. Since I completed both orders with my Apple Store Gift Card, if I cancel the case to order the brown as well as the adapter, would I be instantly credited my Gift Card amount or would it take a day or so? Or, is thee issues with cancelling items purchased with a Gift Card?


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Seems the demand is higher than ever! 

Apple says iPhone 6 pre-orders set new overnight record | The Verge


----------



## jhuynh (Mar 21, 2011)

Paul82 said:


> Did anyone else who was successfully placed an order have the credit card transaction fail? I got an email from Apple... Definitely not the smoothest purchasing experience... But I'm cutting them a little slack considering the volume...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They can't help it if the credit card company declines the pre-authorization... You're the first person I heard of that had this issue.


----------



## chimo (Jun 9, 2008)

Ordered the 128GB iPhone 6 this morning when I woke up through the iOS App and thought that I could later change it to an in-store pick up. 

I dropped in to the Apple Store at lunch today to try to change it and ended up just reserving one for in-store pick up next Friday. Now I just have to cancel my iOS order (first group shipping too!). 

Lots of "Sorry..." messages - I may have to wait until the frenzy dies down to cancel.


----------



## greensuperman32 (Mar 28, 2005)

Seems the silicon cases are already backordered too. Leather cases mostly ships 1-3 days though.


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

So I managed to get through to the Apple Store online at around 3:45am and bought a 6 Plus for home delivery. I was sent an email saying it's "processing" but no confirmation email yet. Is this a problem?


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

You get a processing email, and then a shipping email.

I couldn't check order status until recently but that's a good way to find out how it's progressing.

Is there a shipping date/range?



iheartmac said:


> So I managed to get through to the Apple Store online at around 3:45am and bought a 6 Plus for home delivery. I was sent an email saying it's "processing" but no confirmation email yet. Is this a problem?


----------



## magrat22 (May 24, 2010)

iheartmac said:


> So I managed to get through to the Apple Store online at around 3:45am and bought a 6 Plus for home delivery. I was sent an email saying it's "processing" but no confirmation email yet. Is this a problem?


Does the email not say 'We will email you when your items ship'? That's what mine says so it is confirmed. It's what Apple normally send, then when it ships you'll get another email.


----------



## iheartmac (Jan 5, 2006)

HowEver said:


> You get a processing email, and then a shipping email.
> 
> I couldn't check order status until recently but that's a good way to find out how it's progressing.
> 
> Is there a shipping date/range?


Well I actually ordered a phone for my wife as well and the title of the email I got says "Your order is being processed" and then it has an order number. Then in the body of the email it lists both phones and gives a shipping window and one is on Sept 19 - 23 and the other is Oct 2 - 7. 

So I'm sure everything is fine…I hope.


----------



## magrat22 (May 24, 2010)

iheartmac said:


> Well I actually ordered a phone for my wife as well and the title of the email I got says "Your order is being processed" and then it has an order number. Then in the body of the email it lists both phones and gives a shipping window and one is on Sept 19 - 23 and the other is Oct 2 - 7.
> 
> So I'm sure everything is fine…I hope.


Yep that's what I have too and then underneath it says they'll email again when the items are shipping. All good


----------



## kevkwas (Feb 24, 2004)

HowEver said:


> You get a processing email, and then a shipping email.
> 
> I couldn't check order status until recently but that's a good way to find out how it's progressing.
> 
> Is there a shipping date/range?


Did you get your delivery date? I did mine at 3:45 am also and mine are saying Oct 16 to 23rd
Got iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

September 19-23.




kevkwas said:


> Did you get your delivery date? I did mine at 3:45 am also and mine are saying Oct 16 to 23rd
> Got iPhone 6 Plus


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

HowEver said:


> September 19-23.



Hmmm....??? I always thought your expected date was always stated as _*Tuesday*_!!


----------



## HowEver (Jan 11, 2005)

Sure, for announcements.



pm-r said:


> Hmmm....??? I always thought your expected date was always stated as _*Tuesday*_!!


----------



## Adguyy (Jun 11, 2008)

Is anyone going wait wait in line on Sept 19? I am


----------



## mixedup (Jul 4, 2004)

Status on my order has changed to "preparing for shipment".


----------



## csonni (Feb 8, 2001)

Some are already receiving shipping notices for the first wave of shipments scheduled for delivery on September 19. Fedex is supposed to make a coordinated effort to deliver only on the 19th. Some may slip through a day early.


----------



## pjckmen (Sep 16, 2014)

Yeah! Here is a smartphone and class. My wish is to own it


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

Adguyy said:


> Is anyone going wait wait in line on Sept 19? I am


I might, but probably not overnight. I'll take my chances arriving early morning. Which store were you going to?


----------



## keebler27 (Jan 5, 2007)

ldphoto said:


> I might, but probably not overnight. I'll take my chances arriving early morning. Which store were you going to?


My friend has never lined up and always walked in mid-day without issue in Ottawa.
If you go to Bayshore, a heads up that they are experiencing massive issues leaving the parking lot - as in huge delays. 

I always park on the ground near the back where it's open. Easy to get to the store and easy to get out as you can go left on Woodridge. Then you can go right or left depending on how you want to get to the Queensway (if you need it).

Good luck!

For me, I'm waiting until the 28th when I get out of Rogers contract without penalty then hope Telus has stock. If not, I guess it'll be a longer wait


----------



## ldphoto (Jul 9, 2009)

keebler27 said:


> My friend has never lined up and always walked in mid-day without issue in Ottawa.
> If you go to Bayshore, a heads up that they are experiencing massive issues leaving the parking lot - as in huge delays.
> 
> I always park on the ground near the back where it's open. Easy to get to the store and easy to get out as you can go left on Woodridge. Then you can go right or left depending on how you want to get to the Queensway (if you need it).
> ...


I'm planning on taking the first bus in to Rideau, then walking to work downtown afterwards. No parking hassles at all, but I'm not sure if the first bus in will be early enough to get the model I want.


----------



## Rounder (Aug 9, 2008)

Just letting you guys I have an extra iPhone 6 that I'll be parting with. See Classifieds  Selling it at cost.


----------

